# what is the best lean mass cycle you've experienced



## Aaza86 (Dec 6, 2010)

hey guys post sum previous lean mass cycles you have done in the past or are doing at the moment, include length of cycle, products used and doses taken..... would like to know what concoctions people have tried and if they were pleased with the results


----------



## TwisT (Dec 6, 2010)

Test + Tren ace.

-TG


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 6, 2010)

TimGreenly said:


> Test + Tren ace.
> 
> -TG


 
im plannin on doin a 16week test enth + equipose cycle in the new year.
test 625mg 1-16
eq 500mg 1-15

if i was to throw in sum tren wot dose wud u suggest and for how long??


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 6, 2010)

Aaza86 said:


> im plannin on doin a 16week test enth + equipose cycle in the new year.
> test 625mg 1-16
> eq 500mg 1-15
> 
> if i was to throw in sum tren wot dose wud u suggest and for how long??



You probably need to give a little more info such as your stats, training exp and cycling exp in order for Tim to answer that. Tren is a substance you don't want to take lightly.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 6, 2010)

pfp250

100mg test prop
75mg tren ace
75mg mast prop


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 6, 2010)

Test E, Tren A, EQ, Avavar


----------



## underscore (Dec 7, 2010)

1g test-c 1g decca 200mg of dbol mc donalds + KFC


----------



## mrrvau (Dec 7, 2010)

week 1-4
20-30mg Var
50mg stan eod
200- mg per week Primo enan
week 4-8
HCG 5000 - 500 iu per day eod 
20-30 mg Var
50 mg eod stan
75- mg every third day Tren
400 mg per week Primo enan
250 mg tes per week (Preferably sustanon)
week 8-10
20-30 mg Var
50 mg eod stan
75- mg every third day Tren
400 mg per week Primo enan
250 mg tes per week (Preferably sustanon)
week 11-12
20-30 mg Var
75- mg every third day Tren
200 mg per week Primo enan
75-100 mg Masterone

followed with Post cycle regimant
HCG
Clomid
Proviron 
Minimun


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 7, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> You probably need to give a little more info such as your stats, training exp and cycling exp in order for Tim to answer that. Tren is a substance you don't want to take lightly.


 

24yoa, 5ft9, 172lb, 10% bodyfat, 4 previous cycles, last 1 was 12 week test-enth (500mg) n boldenone (400mg) with a dbol kicker. the tren i can get is the enanthate ester.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 7, 2010)

If you are doing tren E i think every 3rd day might be a bit much. You have a LOT going on in there man. Not sure that more is always better.


----------



## Life (Dec 7, 2010)

It is strongly suggested you go with Tren A if you've never used tren before. 2 weeks of sides is a hell of a long time if you respond badly to tren.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 7, 2010)

Aaza86 said:


> im plannin on doin a 16week test enth + equipose cycle in the new year.
> test 625mg 1-16
> eq 500mg 1-15



That's pretty much what im on with some tbol first 4 wks and last 4 weeks.


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 8, 2010)

Life said:


> It is strongly suggested you go with Tren A if you've never used tren before. 2 weeks of sides is a hell of a long time if you respond badly to tren.


 
would u suggest begining or end of a cylce?? n how many weeks??


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 8, 2010)

Aaza86 said:


> would u suggest begining or end of a cylce?? n how many weeks??



Beginning. You want to run test a little bit longer than Tren, around 2 weeks is best.

My best lean mass cycle was Test Prop, Tren Ace and Anavar.

My avatar is how I look during my last week on cycle.


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 8, 2010)

Life said:


> It is strongly suggested you go with Tren A if you've never used tren before. 2 weeks of sides is a hell of a long time if you respond badly to tren.


 
wot sort of bad sides shud i expect from tren?


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 10, 2010)

if i added a low dose to a test+eq mass stack say 100mg/week of tren-anth for 10wk would that have any benefit or is the dos 2 low???.... tren enth has a 500/500 anabolic/androgenic ratio yeah? which is 5x stronger than test so wud that mean 100mg of tren enth is the same as 500mg of test??? just a thought lol


----------



## Life (Dec 10, 2010)

You can look up tren sides and get an array of them. Coughing, insomnia, sweating, acne... ect..   I would start at 50mg EOD of Tren A and go from there. Tren and test aren't the same thing, you can't really compare them. AA ratios are very deceiving. Individual research is required.


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 11, 2010)

Life said:


> I would start at 50mg EOD of Tren A and go from there.
> 
> can only get hold of the enthanate ester. i can get trenabol by british dragon 200/ml.... i was thinkin when i do my cycle in the new year add just 100mg a week for 10wk to my stack, its a low dose i know but then i know whether to increase the dose for next time or if i shud stay clear of it altogether lol. iv already done test and bold b4 at 500mg n 400mg and didnt suffer 1 side effect so i was thinkin of addin another compound to enhance the stack and tren sounds very appealing to me even with the list of nasty sides it has, but since iv never experienced any sided on any of my courses i dnt no how bad they can get lol. well this is what im thinkin of doin-
> 
> ...


----------

